# New to the Guitar Thaaang



## Lovely (Nov 12, 2009)

I'm super excited. I just bought my guitar yesterday evening. I got a Yamaha F-310. I really like it so far. I am at most beginner stage possible. (Hahaha.) I've never played. I sat in on two sessions at the youth drop-in centre as a staff person, and I'll be doing that for the next 10 weeks or so. Suddenly, I got the urge to learn on my own, and get my own guitar. I have an instructor and my first lesson is on Tuesday. Did I already say that I'm EXTREMELY excited?! Well, I AM!

Any tips for the ultra-beginner?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

welcome to the forum. The only advice I can offer is to remember it is a journey, a long journey. But it's one you will really enjoy if you stick with it. pay attention to your teacher and dont get frustrated.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

It looks like you're off to a great start. You've got a nice Yamaha acoustic and you're lined up to take some lessons. Good luck, and stick at it!> 

There are lots of knowledgeable people on here if you have any questions. sdsre


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> welcome to the forum. The only advice I can offer is to remember it is a journey, a long journey. But it's one you will really enjoy if you stick with it. pay attention to your teacher and dont get frustrated.


The "tips" don't get much better than these words of wisdom and experience.:bow:

Welcome to the forum. 

Post often and enjoy.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Beardyman (Nov 7, 2009)

You'll never stop learning! Its cool to pick up your guitar and learn something new almost everytime. Most of all, remember to have fun with it, its no good if you don't enjoy it.


----------



## Lovely (Nov 12, 2009)

Got my D chord down! YAY! Now I'm moving on to my A chord. I'm pretty happy about this. 

It seems that my nails can stand to be a bit shorter. Grrr.


----------



## zjq426 (Aug 23, 2009)

Lovely said:


> Got my D chord down! YAY! Now I'm moving on to my A chord. I'm pretty happy about this.
> 
> It seems that my nails can stand to be a bit shorter. Grrr.


This is one of the reasons why you should learn playing guitar - to keep yourself nice and clean:smile:


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Lovely said:


> Got my D chord down! YAY! Now I'm moving on to my A chord. I'm pretty happy about this.
> 
> It seems that my nails can stand to be a bit shorter. Grrr.


Give up on long nails. The fiddler I play with has no left nails at all, doesn't even try. My lesson studio has community nail clippers, and yes, I disinfect them. They don't get used often but sometimes...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

congrats......you are exactly where I was 5 years ago - now I'm playing lead in a blues band.......it's a never ending but fabulously fun journey of learning....enjoy it.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Congrats on the new gitbox and welcome! My only advice...."never, never quit". :smile:


----------



## Lovely (Nov 12, 2009)

zjq426 - HAHAHAHAHA. My father would be so proud.
Mooh - I don't even have long nails. I just have a gel overlay to make them shiny. I actually realized they were a bit too long and went to have them cut and filed down on Friday. Could have gone down a bit more, apparently. I know now for next time though.
Thanks for the congrats. I'll keep pressin' on. Giving up just isn't in me at all.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Search this site every time you have a question...lots of free advice here.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Skndstry (Jul 21, 2009)

I didn't start playing guitar until I was 33. It is the greatest gift ever. Congrats. Enjoy. Stick with it.


----------



## -mik- (Oct 28, 2009)

Enjoy!

I'm at the same stage as you are. Keep practicing is all I can say. Last week I got the dreaded F chord down. It's such a sense of accomplishment when you nail a chord!


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

-mik- said:


> Enjoy!
> 
> I'm at the same stage as you are. Keep practicing is all I can say. Last week I got the dreaded F chord down. It's such a sense of accomplishment when you nail a chord!


ah yes - the dreaded F chord shape.....that one'll get you every time


----------

